# Slovak: peruť



## monalisa!

Is this term still in use or is it reffered only to foreign Air Forces
http://sk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vzdušné_sily_Slovenskej_republiky
I cannot get to the official link (at the bottom)
here, in Czech, the term "letka" is used also for a group o 24 planes, and I suppose that would be a _peruť_
It seems that letka is rather a general term like "formation"
 here  http://korpus.sk:8091/manatee.ks/do_query?query=letka&in_corpus=0
is used (more properly ?) for "squadron"
which is often translated with "eskadra"


 . Nálada príslušníkov 242 . eskadry kráľovského vojenského letectva , známej ako kanadská eskadra ,  The mood of the men of No . 242Squadron , Royal Air Force , known simply as the Canadian *squadron* ,


----------



## francisgranada

At the military airports in Czechoslovakia the term _letka _was used (both in Slovak and Czech). According to online dictionaries _peruť _is "wing" or "ala, corpo aviatori" in Italian. I've no idea if this is the same as _letka_... (I've never used this word in my life).


----------



## monalisa!

wing (US)= group(UK) =_ kridlo (2+ groups US/ wings UK)_, according to the Slovak wiki-link above

_perut _(KSSJ: 2-4 letky)= group(US) (2+ squadrons = 18-24 airplanes)
_letka_ (2-3 roja) = squadron (8-12)
roj (KSSj: 3 lietadla) = flight (4)


----------



## bibax

During the WWII the following RAF fighter squadrons formed the Czechoslovak Fighter Wing:

310. československá stíhací peruť RAF (anglicky: № 310 Fighter Squadron)
312. československá stíhací peruť RAF (anglicky: № 312 Fighter Squadron)
313. československá stíhací peruť RAF (anglicky: № 313 Fighter Squadron)

křídlo (3 perutě) - wing
peruť (3 letky) - squadron
letka (2 roje) - flight
roj (3, later 2 ledadla) - section

N.B. Valid for the RAF during WWII.


----------



## monalisa!

Thanks, bibax, any idea about the current terminology in Slovak or Czech? Of course your Air Force is too small to have groups or even squadrons now!

Can you confirm that eskadra is not an Air Force term?
The English has : (wing, group US/ group wing UK) , squadron, flight


----------



## Hrdlodus

*Czech
*
_peruť _and _letka_ are common terms (but donť know numbers of air-planes)
_eskadra _not, but man knows, that it is something with an army.

I searched in sites acr.army.cz (army CZ) and afbcaslav.cz (airport of army CZ)
- peruť and letka are used
- eskadra is not used (0 results)
- squadron is in few results used. I don't know, how it is about, but I citate: "_Eurofighter Typhoon britského letectva 11. letky (squadron)." - _It seems like letka = squadron.


----------



## monalisa!

Yes, I think letka= squadron
and roj (3) = flight (4+) 
when a flight has more then 7 planes, is then split into _sections_ that are each equivalent to a_ roj _(section-4 of a flight-8)
flight = 1 or 2_ roj_


----------



## Azori

I don't know if it helps but the Lingea online dictionary has the following translations:

*letka* - (voj.) (letecká jednotka) *flight*
*peruť* - (voj.) (letecká) *wing,* (za 2. sv. vojny v RAF) *squadron*
*eskadra* - (voj.) *squadron*
*roj* - _(voj.) __roj lietadiel__ (základná taktická jednotka)_ section
*brigáda* - (voj.) (útvar) *brigade*

*section* - (voj., let.) *roj* (zoskupenie 2 a viac lietadiel)
*flight* - *letka* (vojenská aj vtáčia)
*squadron* - (voj.) *eskadra,* (let.) *peruť* (v RAF 10-18 lietadiel)*, letka*

the website of the Slovak Air Force - http://www.vvzs.mil.sk/


----------



## bibax

> Thanks, bibax, any idea about the current terminology in Slovak or Czech? Of course your Air Force is too small to have groups or even squadrons now!
> 
> Can you confirm that eskadra is not an Air Force term?


I can confirm that the term "peruť" is not used nowadays, there is only "letka" which is commonly translated as "squadron" in English. We have only one "supersonic" squadron:

211. taktická letka (12× JAS-39C Gripen, 2× JAS-39D Gripen) = 211th tactical squadron;

Too few aircrafts to use many terms. For comparison: during the WWII the USA produced nearly 300,000 military aircrafts (average loss was 170 A/C per day during the war).

The term "eskadra" is used sometimes by journalists, or in movies (Ohnivá eskadra, Zpívající eskadra, Eskadra Netopýr = Geschwader Fledermaus).

I think it is similar in Slovak (they have 1. letka - 10× MiG-29AS, 2× MiG-29UBS).

And Luftwaffe during the WWII:

Geschwader - eskadra, skádala se z několika skupin (Gruppe)
Gruppe - skupina, o něco silnější ekvivalent čs. perutě, skládala se z několika letek (Staffel)
Staffel - letka


----------



## monalisa!

Thank you all


----------

